# Bucks Sign Jodie Meeks



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

according to Jsonline, heres hoping the suiper scorer is the next in line of some very solid 2nd round picks. They gave him 3 years as well, so at the worst it looks like he is d-league bound


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/50236322.html


----------

